# Umgebung Überherrn



## Seppo73 (3. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne mal die Umgebung rund um Überherrn abgrasen. Leider kenne ich mich hir nicht aus. Ich wohne im nördlichen Saarland und arbeite in Überherrn wollte also mal nach der Arbeit einige Runden drehen und was neues kennenlernen allerdings keine Waldautobahnen .

Währe schön wenn jemand ein paar Tips für mich hätte!


----------



## stefansls (4. September 2010)

Hi, wohne in Altforweiler und könnte Dir da ein paar nette MTB Türchins zeigen. Allerdings erst ab übernächster Woche da ich am Mittwoch erst Metallentfernung ausm Arm hatte. Falls Du auch RR fährst könnte man ab mitte nächster woche was an den Start bringen sofern der Doc das absegnet.

MFG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (5. September 2010)

hi Stefan, 
RR ist nicht so mein ding aber wenn du wieder fit bist würde ich mich über eine Tour echt freuen. 
Melde dich einfach.
Gruß Kalle


----------



## chantre72 (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohen in berus und könnte Dir einige nette Sachen im Warndt und in Frankreich zeigen.

LG


----------



## Seppo73 (6. September 2010)

Das währe nicht übel. Wie würde es bei dir denn zeitlich aussehen?


----------



## chantre72 (7. September 2010)

Bin normalerweise ab etwa 17:30 startbereit.


----------



## Bettina (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich werde demnächst ein paar Wochen in Berus sein, um meine Freizeit dort sinnvoll zu verbringen werde ich ein MTB einpacken.
Hätte jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar GPS Tracks für mich oder andere Tipps? 
Gemeinsame Ausfahrt wäre natürlich auch mal nett.
Ich fahre am liebsten Trails ... bringe aber vermutlich mein HT, welches von mir überwiegend für längere Touren verwendet wird. 
Und wie schlammig wird es bei euch? Reichen normale Reifen (Ignitor, Albert ...) oder braucht es Schlammreifen (Swampthing)

Gruß Bettina


----------



## WarndtBiker (7. Oktober 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde demnächst ein paar Wochen in Berus sein, um meine Freizeit dort sinnvoll zu verbringen werde ich ein MTB einpacken.
> Hätte jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar GPS Tracks für mich oder andere Tipps?
> Gemeinsame Ausfahrt wäre natürlich auch mal nett.
> ...



Hi,

dann wünsche ich Dir mal einen schönen Aufenthalt hier im Saarland!
Gps Daten findest Du hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=draxpmujpxygoafl ,http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16699.html!!
Wegen dem Schlamm, bei der jetzigen Jahreszeit würde ich eher auf schlammig tippen! Ich fahre den Conti Mountain King 2,2


----------



## chantre72 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Berus ist für seinen Schlamm bekannt. Ist sehr lehmiger Boden und bei starker Nässe sollte man die Trails besser nicht fahren (Bringt nur Ärger mit den anderen Waldnutzern).

Zum Glück gibt's im Warndt überwiegend Sandboden und man kann dorthin ausweichen wenn's nass ist.

Ich habe für nächste Woche ne Runde mit Seppo73 geplant. Ihr könnt Euch gerne dranhängen.

Ciao


----------



## Dr.Slown (7. Oktober 2010)

hi,
wenn ich zeit habe komm ich mit.
bis samstag.

gruß
Doc


----------



## WarndtBiker (7. Oktober 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Ich habe für nächste Woche ne Runde mit Seppo73 geplant. Ihr könnt Euch gerne dranhängen.
> 
> Ciao



Hi,
kommt darauf an wann, Ihr euch nächst Woche treffen wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
bis jetzt ist Montag 17:30 geplant.


----------



## Bettina (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps. 
Warndt habe ich auf der Karte auch gefunden. 

Mein Aufenthalt wird wohl erst im November sein, d.h. dunkel *und *nass  

Egal, ab und an muss ich einfach aufs Rad. Ich schau dann wieder rein und frag euch mal an, bis dahin viel Spaß. Im Moment ist es ja super 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## WarndtBiker (9. Oktober 2010)

Seppo73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bis jetzt ist Montag 17:30 geplant.



Hi,

und wo würdet Ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Seppo73 (9. Oktober 2010)

gegen 17:30 am Kreisel zwichen Überherrn und Berus.


----------



## WarndtBiker (10. Oktober 2010)

und wie lange wollte Ihr dann fahren?


----------



## Seppo73 (10. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung ich kenn mich da ja nicht aus. denke so ca. 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden. Aber frag mal chantre72.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarndtBiker (10. Oktober 2010)

hi,

mit morgen hat sich eh erledigt, es ist was dazwischen gelommen
Vielleicht klappt es die Woche ein anderes mal.


----------



## Dr.Slown (11. Oktober 2010)

hmm,
wenns passt komm ich heut mit.
meld mich später noch.

bis dann
Doc


----------



## chantre72 (11. Oktober 2010)

Dr.Slown schrieb:


> hmm,
> wenns passt komm ich heut mit.



Das wär doch klasse. Denke, dass so 2 bis 2,5 Stunden reichen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Seppo73 (11. Oktober 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Das wär doch klasse. Denke, dass so 2 bis 2,5 Stunden reichen. Mal sehen.


 

Hi, das höhrt sich ja klasse an... werde ja immer mehr Leute super...


----------



## Dr.Slown (11. Oktober 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Das wär doch klasse. Denke, dass so 2 bis 2,5 Stunden reichen. Mal sehen.


also ich lade mal die lampen.
würde dann zu euch kommen.
klärs noch ab.


----------



## WarndtBiker (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Tage noch mal was geht....bitte bescheid geben!


----------



## stefansls (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh heut Mittag eine runde drehen. So 2 - 3 Stunden. Start wäre 15:30 in Bisten auf dem Parkplatz vor der Adolf Collet Halle. MfG. Stefan.


----------



## WarndtBiker (14. Oktober 2010)

leider mußte ich gerade heute bis um 15:00h arbeiten

Aber nicht´s des zu trotz, weiter hier posten wenn sich jemand aud den Weg machen sollte und keine Lust hat alleine zu fahren!


----------



## Tobilas (14. Oktober 2010)

Unn Stefan, wie lief's?


----------



## stefansls (15. Oktober 2010)

Ei Knochentechnisch besser als erwartet und Fitnesstechnisch schlechter als erwartet. Gehe heut mittag wieder, haste bock mitzukommen? MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (15. Oktober 2010)

Nee, heut geht nix, bin im Büro 
aber ich meld mich.
Das wird ein Spaß dich am Berg zu zersägen LOL
Jedenfalls prima, daß es aufwärts geht 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## stefansls (15. Oktober 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Das wird ein Spaß dich am Berg zu zersägen LOL


Den Spruch hat es Verena vorgestern auch irgendwann mal vom Stapel gelassen. Gestern war schon Remi, heute hann ich als wieder aufs warten müssen. MFG


----------



## Tobilas (15. Oktober 2010)

Also muß ich mir doch beim Theo das E-Bike leihen ? 
Mal abwarten, wie's Wetter sich entwickelt....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## stefansls (15. Oktober 2010)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Also muß ich mir doch beim Theo das E-Bike leihen ?


Besser iss das, stell Dir vor Du fährst neben mir ( im Flachen ) und auf einmal bricht das Cannondale oder die Lefty auseinander. Dann hann ich schon wieder irgendwelche verletzungen. Carbonsplitter im Auge, Oberschenkel etc...


----------



## Tobilas (15. Oktober 2010)

jaja, bei mir bricht nix !! Höchstens die Rippen...und das auch nur vor Lachen


----------



## Seppo73 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

ich wollte montag nach der arbeit eine Runde drehen.
Währe gegen 16 Uhr startbereit. Hat jemand lust und zeit?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## WarndtBiker (18. Oktober 2010)

16h...und wo?


----------



## Seppo73 (18. Oktober 2010)

Kreisel zwichen Überherrn und Berus?


----------



## chantre72 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute ab etwa 17:30 auf Tour, allerdings nicht sehr lang. Welche Richtung fährt Ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
ich wollte mal einwenig erkunden gehen .... bin recht planlos aber grob die Richtung wie letzte Woche


----------



## WarndtBiker (20. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute Nachmittag unterwegs, wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## stefansls (20. Oktober 2010)

Will vielleicht am Freitag nach der schaff direkt ne tour drehen. Ich würde dann mitm Rad in die Firma fahren und die Betty dranschnallen. Gedacht hätt ich da so an Oberlimbo-Classics. Ausgangspunkt entweder Bouzonville, Berviller oder Ittersdorf. Start 18:15. Dauer 2 - 2,5h. Hinterher Verweizelung bei mir. Viell. hat ja jemand bock! MFG Stefan


----------

